# radeon 9600 + ati drivers>=8.10 don't work

## novajs

Ati september driver (8.10 / 8.534) is the last driver that works with my ATI RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] . It seems it is a bug with cards r300/r350 when loading fglrx. As I read other forums nobody has solved this problem.

dmesg when modprobing fglrx:

```

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.22-reiser4-r8/video/fglrx.ko): Cannot allocate memory

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

[fglrx:drm_alloc] *ERROR* [driver] Allocating 0 bytes

[fglrx:firegl_init_device_list] *ERROR* Out of memory when allocating device heads

[fglrx:firegl_init_module] *ERROR* firegl_init_devices failed

```

Does anybody know something about it, how to solve it or if AMD will correct it in next release?

----------

## p-hi

Did you try with more recent kernel? What about vanilla kernel? It seems fglrx is not very friendly with kernels that are too old / new.

----------

## novajs

I tried it with 2.6.25(gentoo-sources and zen-sources) too, no success. The problem is probably with the drivers, but according to another forums nobody knows what is wrong.

----------

## Leocifre

hi, i use ati-drivers 8.471.3 which are the latest stable ones in portage, all newer driver's have given me problems with direct and video rendering.

it seems that fglrx only works with kernels that were released around the same time as the driver itself, which is why i can only use kernel 2.6.24. maybe you should give it a try. 

which ati-drivers version is the latest you could use?

----------

## novajs

I tried 2.6.27-r2 with ati-drivers 8.12(8.561), 8.11 and 8.10. There is the problem with allocating memory. The last driver that worked for me was 8.9(8.532), I had no major problems with this version(good FPS in games, xv works, dual monitor works, tv out works, compiz works great). 

But I see improvements in every new release, better performance, solved bugs, (new features).. My old graphic card is still on the list of supported cards, but the driver does not work for 3 months.  :Crying or Very sad:  I didn't find solution on the other forums. Waiting for next release...

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, I have a ATI 9600 pro too  on my old box, I have to use the radeon driver instead of the ati-drivers.

----------

## Leocifre

i also have an ati 9600 on my x86 box and it works with ati-drivers 8.501

all in all for me after that version instability increases, especially on my amd64 machine...

----------

## novajs

In my box stability increases in last driver releases. But there are few bugs that are solved in 8.561, so I want to upgrade. I am waiting for the next release, but if it doesn't work I will try opensource radeon. But I am not sure about performance(for examle in games), with fglrx I have about 3000fps in glxgears  and everything works well. When I lastly tried radeon, graphic performance was worse and some opengl extensions was missing. Maybe I did something wrong, but  for me fglrx always works better.  Thanks for responses

----------

## psutokth

amd64

2.6.27-gentoo-r7

ati-drivers-8.561

I can mobprobe without problem, but on this fresh installation, I haven't yet gotten X up

----------

## novajs

I tried it once more, fglrx loaded successfully, no errors in dmesg. Another error: When I tried to start X, it failed with error "No devices detected." My card is still supported(in release notes).

Xorg log

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.2

Release Date: 10 October 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.27-reiser4-r2 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux novajspc 2.6.27-hh8 #1 Sat Dec 27 10:58:45 GMT 2008 i686

Build Date: 25 December 2008  04:37:48PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec 27 11:46:57 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "evdevkeyboard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics Touchpad"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) Including the default font path /usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e7b80

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.6

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/0, 0xd0100000/0, I/O @ 0x00003000/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded by default.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(**) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.6

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.56.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.3.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 2.0.8

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 0.99.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.56.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.561                                

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Dec  1 2008 14:55:43

(WW) This ATI Proprietary Linux Driver does not guarantee support of video driver ABI higher than 2.0

(WW) Video driver ABI version of the X server is 4.1

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Device section of my xorg.conf

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]"

   Option       "AGPMode" "4"

   Option       "GARTSize" "64"

   Option       "EnablePageFlip" "true"

   Option       "ColorTiling" "true"

   Option       "RenderAccel" "true"

   Option       "DynamicClocks" "true"

   Option       "AccelMethod" "EXA"

   Option       "DRI" "true"

   Option       "TexturedVideo" "on"

   Option       "EnableAGPDMA"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

```

----------

## deadeyes

I have the same problem.

However, I have gathered alot of debugging information.

See this gentoo bug item: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=252860

Tells everything from emerge --info to dmesg , ....

As far as I can see on (http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page) this card should still be supported (ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 M10)

----------

## novajs

I temporarily switched to opensource radeon driver. This bug is listed in AMD bugzilla too. I hope they will repair it soon.

----------

## deadeyes

To get fglrx to load, I used 2.6.25.20 and ati-drivers-8.501

To let X start I configured the card manually (DefaultDepth 24 and Modes should be placed in the Screen section otherwhise it won't work) or you can use aticonfig --initial.

I did this remote, so I will have to wait until the evening if the display really comes up.

novajs: could you provide us with the link to the bugzilla ticket?

I can't find it using the search funtion.

If you would like that I put my debugging information and open a ticket, please let me know.Last edited by deadeyes on Mon Dec 29, 2008 3:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psutokth

Just letting you know I have the same card as novajs, and am in the same state (using radeon driver). People with other distros are having this problem and blaming it on ATI/AMD. I just hope this isn't foretelling the end of support for our cards.

----------

## deadeyes

 *psutokth wrote:*   

> Just letting you know I have the same card as novajs, and am in the same state (using radeon driver). People with other distros are having this problem and blaming it on ATI/AMD. I just hope this isn't foretelling the end of support for our cards.

 

This situation shows again how important open source is. When they don't wan't to support your card anymore, you will not be able to upgrade your system in a descent way. And even now they cannot release descent version without breaking alot of stuff.

The advice is easy... if you ever need to buy another graphics card, don't buy an ATI.

----------

## novajs

ATI Linux Platform Bug Reporting, Unofficial ATI Linux Driver Bugzilla

No R300 support in 8.11 or 8.12

```
http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1388
```

the error when allocating memory:

```
http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1377

http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1397 
```

No devices Detected:

```
http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1344
```

----------

## novajs

Ati drivers 9.1 (8.573, January 2009) doesn't work for me again. It returns the same error.

kernel 2.6.27

```

[   37.689627] fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[   37.724362] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1168 MBytes.

[   37.724703] [fglrx:drm_alloc] *ERROR* [driver] Allocating 0 bytes

[   37.724706] [fglrx:firegl_init_device_list] *ERROR* Out of memory when allocating device heads

[   37.724709] [fglrx:firegl_init_module] *ERROR* firegl_init_devices failed

```

----------

